# Listing Dungeon of the Mad Mage's Levels [UPATED with Character Levels]



## Morrus (Oct 29, 2018)

*Waterdeep: Dungeon of the Mad Mage *is due very soon (November 9th), and there have been numerous little previews, screenshots, and more which can be combined for a more comprehensive list of the dungeon levels. Here's the list as best I've been able to make out so far - all but a couple of levels, though some may be misread or misspelled!

1 - Dungeon Level (5th)
2 - Arcane Chambers (goblin bazaar, warring factions) (6th)
3 - Sargauth Level/Skullport (7th)
4 - Twisted Caverns (8th)
5 - Wyllowood (8th)
6 - Lost Level (9th)
7 - Maddgoth's Castle (9th)
8 - Slitherswamp (10th)
9 - Dweomercore (10th)
10 - Muiral's Gauntlet (11th)
11 - Troglodyte Warrens (11th)
12 - Maze Level (12th)
13 - Trobriand's Graveyard (Lava Children) (12th)
14 - Arcturiadoom (13th)
15 - Obstacle Course (death tyrant overseer and announcer) (13th)
16 - Crystal Labyrinth (roving Githyanki band) (14th)
17 - Seadeeps (mindflayer colony) (14th)
18 - Vanrakdoom (15th)
19 - Caverns of Ooze (mindflayer spelljammer captain) (15th)
20 - Runestone Caverns (16th)
21 - Terminus Level (16th)
22 - Shadowdusk Hold (17th)
23 - Mad Wizard's Lair (17th-20th)

This preview of the DM Screen has them all but I can't read a couple of them. 






This Fantasy Grounds screenshot also has some info, but again it's very lo-res. I've added what I can above, but might have misread some.





Here's an older list of Undermountain Levels on the Forgotten Realms wiki. The dungeon seems to have been updated since this map, but has many levels in common. Also, see this older article over on WotC's website.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 29, 2018)

Interesting. Level 4 says Skullport in the GM Screen and Twisted Caverns on the FG preview.

Oh wait, no. Skullport is 3.


----------



## Bitbrain (Oct 29, 2018)

Edited my list.  Noticed Skullport was on level 3, and that there was something like araneadoom that I had missed.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 29, 2018)

Bitbrain said:


> Edited my list.  Noticed Skullport was on level 3, and that there was something like araneadoom that I had missed.




Yeah, looks like you're struggling to read the same two I am!


----------



## Bitbrain (Oct 29, 2018)

Edited list again.  Should be more accurate.


----------



## Shieldhaven (Oct 29, 2018)

In Dragon Talk, Chris Perkins mentioned Arcturiadoom, so I'm 99% sure that's what you're seeing in 14.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 29, 2018)

Shieldhaven said:


> In Dragon Talk, Chris Perkins mentioned Arcturiadoom, so I'm 99% sure that's what you're seeing in 14.




Excellent!


----------



## Shieldhaven (Oct 29, 2018)

Morrus said:


> Excellent!




To my eyes, 18 says Vanrakdoom, but I can't back that up with anything better.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 29, 2018)

Got it! Vanrakdoom!


----------



## Parmandur (Oct 29, 2018)

That's a lot of Liches...


----------



## Mouseferatu (Oct 29, 2018)

Parmandur said:


> That's a lot of Liches...




I got 99 problems...


----------



## pnewman (Oct 30, 2018)

Per the adventure for stores #10 is Muiral's Gauntlet, #14 is Arcturiadoom and the rest you have are correct.

Also level #1 is suggested for 5th level characters, #2 for 6th, #3 for 7th, #4 & 5 for 8th, #6 & 7 for 9th, #8 & 9 for 10th, and each two after that are +1 level until you get to #23 which is suggested for L17-20 characters.


----------



## EthanSental (Oct 30, 2018)

It would be interesting to see the design or play test notes on the higher pc level dungeon levels.  How did dungeon level 22 and 23 play out and the overall 5e system.  Our campaign is as level 10 and having fun and more curious than anything for my high level play feedback.


----------



## bobmungovan (Nov 1, 2018)

So glad Vanrakdoom is confirmed. One of my players is from House Moonstar so it was going to be a big deal as part of her family history.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 6, 2018)

Updated this list with the associated character levels.


----------

